# Oil painting by R. Douglas



## jmyers

Hello, would anyone be able to give me any information on this painting & artist please?


----------



## M Winther

Could be late 19th century English artist Rose Douglas.


----------



## David.PM

jmyers said:


> Hello, would anyone be able to give me any information on this painting & artist please?


I have one of his paintings!


----------



## MMMM

David.PM said:


> I have one of his paintings!
> View attachment 67597
> View attachment 67597


*I do also but not of winter.







*


----------

